# Exam Result



## Samir (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anybody know if there is any way that we can see the exam result on the NCEES website earlier than the board releases it?


----------



## chaocl (Nov 20, 2010)

Wait is everything that we can do now. Good luck.


----------



## MadDawg (Nov 23, 2010)

Samir said:


> Does anybody know if there is any way that we can see the exam result on the NCEES website earlier than the board releases it?



The NCEES website says (for Georgia at least) "When results have been released to the Georgia board (typically 8–10 weeks after the exam) and validated, NCEES will send an e-mail informing you that your result can be accessed through your My NCEES account."

So no, it sounds like the state board has to validate the results first... :waitwall:


----------

